# Picklemans Cottage



## Doodle (Jan 7, 2015)

OK this is my first post on here so be gentle... I am a bit snap happy as I get excited easily and want to photograph everything so this is a little pic heavy, soz!
I explored this little cottage just before Christmas. Unfortunately the local brats have got to it in the last year and a lot of stuff has gone missing or been destroyed  
I also forgot my camera so borrowed one then left my tripod in the car  so pics could have been a little better but hope you still enjoy what you see! 
Thanks and that stuff 


DSC_0862 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0911 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0896 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0882 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0875 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0885 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0893 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_0865 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3511 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3485 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3481 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3465 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3457 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3472 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3460 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3514 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3498 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3509 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSCF3500 by doodle383, on Flickr
Some of the damage caused by the douchebags


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 7, 2015)

Great set there. no 4 especially


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 7, 2015)

shame its gone that way, i still remember when it was very untouched when I went... good collection of shots though


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 7, 2015)

This is a great start. Glad you (almost) remembered your tripod and camera!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 8, 2015)

Very nice first post indeed


----------



## HughieD (Jan 8, 2015)

Great first post. Cheers for sharing...


----------



## Wasted Abandon (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow can't believe some people would go and set fire to this place. When I went last year it wasn't half as bad as this. Sad times.

WA


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wonderful old cars & bikes,ace first report.


----------



## avocet89 (Jan 8, 2015)

It's now been sealed by the Council.


----------



## darbians (Jan 9, 2015)

Its a shame. My second good find :/ 
At least I got to see it in its original state.
Must go back and shoot the cars.
Ya done well with the pics here.


----------



## brickworx (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice first post but how do you forget your camera?! Nice pics of the cars, not seen much of those in other reports.


----------



## krela (Jan 9, 2015)

Photos of cars used to be banned here, but they're not any more, that'll be why.


----------



## Megaman (Jan 9, 2015)

Just looking at those pickles mmmmmmm making me hungry "1971". What a great place with a eerie essence to it as well. Good stuff


----------



## Doodle (Jan 9, 2015)

avocet89 said:


> It's now been sealed by the Council.



It was 'sealed' a week before I went...


----------



## Doodle (Jan 9, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Nice first post but how do you forget your camera?! Nice pics of the cars, not seen much of those in other reports.



I forget it as I'm usually visiting friends or family for a few days and realise I've left my camera in the drawer or left it on the side, plus, I'm just forgetful


----------



## jayb3e (Jan 10, 2015)

Love this place. Some cracking pics. Is a shame the morons have got in


----------



## Potter (Jan 10, 2015)

Love those old Reliants. That TV outside is really old.
I wonder if those pickled onions are still ok?


----------



## ginger5092 (Jan 10, 2015)

Brilliant post, brilliant pics, love the cars, well done and thanks


----------



## Doodle (Jan 11, 2015)

Potter said:


> Love those old Reliants. That TV outside is really old.
> I wonder if those pickled onions are still ok?



Yeah I wondered that too lol! Do you know what model Reliants they are, Regals?


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 12, 2015)

Great first report - well done!


----------



## Potter (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep, Regals.


----------



## Andi_1974 (Jan 16, 2015)

love the shot of the Wooseley fantastic


----------

